# DEVELOPERS THREATEN SAN PEDRO MARITIME MUSEUM (news item)



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

They wouldn't do this in Britain:


(news item

DEVELOPERS THREATEN SAN PEDRO MARITIME MUSEUM

A development plan threatens to raze the San Pedro Maritime Museum: won’t you join us in 
signing a petition to save it? “This is not a fight over money or politics: it’s a moral 
issue,” says the mariner who brought the situation to our attention. ”The Maritime Museum 
tells the story of over 6,000 mariners who lost their lives at sea during World War II. 
It also tells the story of local maritime history in the Port of Los Angeles.” The 
petition calls on Councilmember Joe Buscaino and Rep. Janice Hahn to protect the museum 
and allow it to remain at its current site. To sign the petition, go to: http://tinyurl.co
m/sanpedmuseum


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

When I signed the petition the other day they had only 124 signatures. 

Klaatu83 thank you for posting you beat me to it.

Joe


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

I couldn't get the link to work, and when I went to the museum's site, didn't see anything about a petition. Could you try posting the link again.


----------



## captainjohn (Jun 5, 2007)

Wallace Slough said:


> I couldn't get the link to work, and when I went to the museum's site, didn't see anything about a petition. Could you try posting the link again.


Capt. Slough - I just signed it and the link worked OK
Here it is: http://tinyurl.com/sanpedmuseum


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is the link without the tinyurl since this site also reduces the length 

http://petitions.moveon.org/sign/san-pedro-maritime-museum?source=s.fwd&r_by=1311808

Joe


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Duly signed.


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Surfaceblow and CaptainJohn.
Duly signed.


----------



## paulm (Oct 22, 2007)

I signed also - Paulm.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day klaatu83.sm.yesterday.re:developers threaten san pedro maritime museum(news item)it seems they have there way.petision or not.i have tried your link to sign but it did not respond.i hope you succeed with your petision.regards ben27


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Based upon San Pedro Breeze online newspaper 2013 articles, San Pedro is nearing the end of a multi-year planning process to revamp the San Pedro Waterfront and the fifty + years old 30 acre Port's of Call Village. The new plan includes reclaiming the 1941 Ferry Building now housing the LA Maritime Museum re-purposed as a center of the village gathering spot. 

The maritime museum to be moved to a new purpose built building within Port's of Call Village. Maritime Museum officials said they then could display things the way they should be. Instead of living within the constraints of this Registered National Historic 1941 ferry building. The developer is meeting resistance to renaming Port's of Call Village to something else. No mention of Merchant Marine memorial monument.

Greg Hayden
Vista, CA - North San Diego County


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Me too. Disappointed at any aide memoire or aide éducation being diminished. Rather taken aback by latest National Maritime Museum acquisitions of Stubbs paintings. It is already a memorial to a single battle and a giant apology to slavery - is it now to become an art gallery?

(I heard a lady director of the Greenwich Museums telling a radio audience that the further down a mountain one went the longer it took to boil a potato - someone with oversight of the Royal Observatory!!!!)


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Duly signed, I hope it helps.


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

Signed and commented.


----------

